# Ride RX for all mountain freestyle?



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

(2010) Pros/cons on these things? And does anybody have a good comparison of these to the Forces? I can find a million things on the forces, but next to nothing on the RX's. I heard the force toe strap isn't very good at all, and i heard Ride's are heavy. Confirmation? Same price so :dunno:


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

The RX looks pretty close to the Beta bindings that I have from last season. I've never ridden the forces but my Betas are pretty comfortable and have a good freestyle flex to them. As for the toe cap, it is a little odd, depending on what boot you are going to throw in the binder, but it will work just fine as an over the top strap if you cant get the fit right with it as a toe cap.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

2010 RX uses Ride's beginner/intermediate/budget chassis with last year's ankle strap and new wedgie beds

basically the NRC's new little brother

SPi = baby CAD
RX = baby NRc
EX = 2-strap Contraband
LX = last year's EX
Delta = last year's Beta


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have the 07-08 ride Rxs and im still using them with no complaints, very comfy, no pressure pts or anything and i use em for all mtn freestyle.

i haven't tried forces. but i love my rides. the 07-08 model looks almost identical to the 09-10 model, except the ankle strap on mine does not have a big hole thing in it.

They may be a little heavy, but i weighed up forces at the local shop by hand, and really they don't feel that much lighter, you could prob save that weight carrying less in your pockets imo.

the toe cap strap thing works great. i have never had it slip on me and i always use it as a cap over the corner of the boot, not over the foot.

picture of mine, as u can see they look pretty similar.

http://www.buckmans.com/store/images/cart/Ride_RX_Binding_Wht.jpg
Mine were a little hard to adjust outa the box cause i prob got mines too small, (10.5 boots with a large size binding, should gone with XL)

i got em maxed out in size and they just fit perfectly.

the ratchets are very strong and when clogged with snow, it doesn't effect their performance.

I once came up short to a rail and the tip of the rail hit my left foot toe ratchet with full force and i did a nice lil front flip, and i bent down to look @ my ratchet and all that was there was a tiny paint transfer from the rail and a small scratch and it still works good as new, very smooth entry and exit.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the previous RX shared a chassis with and was basically a cheaper SPi


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help, i was pretty sure about getting the RX's until i came across the Rome 390's for 10 bucks more. Dang, any thought on the 390's or anything else on the RX's?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

390 is a straight up park binding


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> 390 is a straight up park binding


Not really. A few friends, including myself, have one in the quiver that's used all-mountain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> 390 is a straight up park binding


I agree 100%. I had 390's last season and really didn't find them very good for all mountain. The highbacks aren't designed for anything other than park, really don't hug the boot very well and have a lot of flex. If you are going to get ride bindings i recommend the delta, or last years beta no matter what you ride. They are marketed as freestyle bindings but can do everything. They are very stiff, being made of metal. And they are going to be lighter than rides whole freeride range (spi, cad, rx). I used the betas last year for a little bit and loved them for carving, they are one of the best do everything bindings. Only complaint I have is the the ratchets strip the hell out of the ladders after a while, which sucks.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> I agree 100%. I had 390's last season and really didn't find them very good for all mountain. The highbacks aren't designed for anything other than park, really don't hug the boot very well and have a lot of flex. If you are going to get ride bindings i recommend the delta, or last years beta no matter what you ride. They are marketed as freestyle bindings but can do everything. They are very stiff, being made of metal. And they are going to be lighter than rides whole freeride range (spi, cad, rx). I used the betas last year for a little bit and loved them for carving, they are one of the best do everything bindings. Only complaint I have is the the ratchets strip the hell out of the ladders after a while, which sucks.


Looking around, i found last years delta for $118. Do these compare to last years beta at all? and does the non-webbed toe cap work in front of the toe?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

last years delta is basically just a stripped down version of last years beta (last years beta = this years delta). The deltas from last year aren't bad. The toe strap works fine. They are basically just going to be a little lighter because of no disc cover, lighter ratchets, and different ankle strap.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

you can get last year's betas for $125, or the deltas for $100 from sierra. The delta DFC's are also only $110 which come with the gel toe strap. IMO, the gel toe straps are well worth the extra cost over the delta toe straps


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> you can get last year's betas for $125, or the deltas for $100 from sierra. The delta DFC's are also only $110 which come with the gel toe strap. IMO, the gel toe straps are well worth the extra cost over the delta toe straps


none in my size from sierra though . i wear size 11 boot.


----------

